# spill nearly reached Atlantic (short video)



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

but it was contained just in time

see link in reply, very short video


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6reo6bx8pU


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Curiously, there are reports that the oil in Florida is something other than what comes from Deepwater. How very odd.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the East Coast priviledged don't want drilling off their shores and could care less what we have to put up with in the Gulf of Mexico, I hope the oil goes all the way to New York City and pollutes all over their beaches. If these idiots don't want drilling then I suggest they try and run their big SUV's with those stupid windmills they think are the answer.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
Tone it down a notch will yah? The smell of crude permeates the air around here now more than the last 100 years. With barrel prices every small well in SW NY and NW Pa are running as folks get the claims are re-newed and the equipment re-habbed. There have been several "environmental incidients" here as well. Sadly since our water runs all the way to the gulf coast from here (Allegany River to Ohio River to the Mississippi) you folks are still at the short end of the stick. At least it's mostly a higher grade of crude oil..... 
I drive a small car but I drive whatever I can afford to buy and most folks around here drive what they "need" for work or what have you. Mostly farm country here so lots of trucks and SUV's many minivans for all the soccor & hockey mom's. Last time I was in "New Yahk Ceety" there were no beaches just a smoking SUV? Two years ago when I visited "Lohng Eylend" with a friend that grew up there, he took me to the beach that he spent time at as a child. It was a measely 30 foot long and 15 feet deep breaker to shore at low tide when we were there. He said when he was a kid riding his bike there after school it was a few hundred feet long and 50 to 60 feet of sand. We went farther out on the Eyelend too and the same thing happening. Beaches disappearing. Every storm errodes more and more away. We've ALL got problems. I know of at least one person locally who is moving to Alabama to help with the cleanup and hopefully get a job. 

Chas


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 20 May 2010 06:54 AM 
Curiously, there are reports that the oil in Florida is something other than what comes from Deepwater. How very odd. 
Whatever became of that environmental terrorist group that was torching new SUV's in the car lots?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I find it interesting that the price of oil AND gasoline have been in a free fall over the past 3 weeks... what's up with that ? Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 20 May 2010 08:44 AM 
Since the East Coast priviledged don't want drilling off their shores and could care less what we have to put up with in the Gulf of Mexico, I hope the oil goes all the way to New York City and pollutes all over their beaches. If these idiots don't want drilling then I suggest they try and run their big SUV's with those stupid windmills they think are the answer.


HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM sounds like someone needs a good slap in the Jaw.................. But Hey i just traded up fron a SUV to a Camaro so Musle cars rule and the Gulf well you brouhgt it on yourselfs...........Get out and vote you poopie heads?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, compared to an SUV, the new camaro (at least the V-6) may be considered an "economy" car hehe


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 20 May 2010 08:44 AM 
Since the East Coast priviledged don't want drilling off their shores and could care less what we have to put up with in the Gulf of Mexico, I hope the oil goes all the way to New York City and pollutes all over their beaches. If these idiots don't want drilling then I suggest they try and run their big SUV's with those stupid windmills they think are the answer.

Are you REALLY saying that you have offshore wells because the East Coast people won't allow it? That's what I see above.


Shouldn't YOU (meaning people around the gulf) take the responsibility to have or not have offshore wells yourselvesf? Last time I checked Texas was in the Gulf of Mexico and New York was nowhere near it.

Blaming your problems on the East Coast populace is absurd.

Greg

p.s. those windmills don't look so stupid now do they? Try sitting in the oil on a gulf beach with the dead birds and sea life and calling the windmills stupid... send a picture...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 20 May 2010 05:43 PM 
I find it interesting that the price of oil AND gasoline have been in a free fall over the past 3 weeks... what's up with that ? Not that I'm complaining. 

Jeff unfortunately the price at the pump here has topped the $3 mark in the last few weeks and isn't going down. Typical for Memorial Day in this area. Starting in April no matter how high or low the price is it steadily gains until after the holiday weekend. Then it "might" drop back down.

As I am no longer travelling around the state for a volunteer organization I am not as impacted this year as the last two. 

Chas


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm going to avoid any comments lest I be branded even more of a Pinko liberal, and say that this thread is pretty dangerous. The only place I see it going from here is to a political knock down drag out.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

We do have a long established precident of "no political or religious threads" here on MLS.. 
IMO, it should always stay that way..this entire thread has no purpose here.. 

scot


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas, It has started to drop here, and a lag time of about 3 weeks is normal. You should see prices come down some, as it has dropped about 50 cents a gallon wholesale in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Ross (Jul 19, 2009)

Well..just to set things in proportion...gasoline is $8 a gallon in the UK and most of our cars are not gas guzzlers. 
We have had big tankers sink and pollute but the weather/sea has usually sorted it out particularly when a storm hits.
Trouble is, the Gulf is a leak from well below the seabed and if they cannot plug it...it's going to really get worse for the coastline.
My condolences.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 20 May 2010 06:45 PM 
Nick, compared to an SUV, the new camaro (at least the V-6) may be considered an "economy" car hehe 

Jeff you could be rite, But i bought the big bad SS with the LS-3 450 HP all aluminum engine. Says it gets 23 MPG but i was never one to do the math just fill it up and go. And thanks Texas for making my car gooooooooooo.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Ill just say what my father has always told me: 

"Don't talk about politics and religion on the train forum" (ok ok the last part is suppose to be "at the dinner table")


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I dont see any politics or religion in this post just someone trying to blame others for thier short comings. It is sad by the way to see this spill happen as it could have been prevented if companys werent so cheap, they make billions of dollars a year and a simple shut off valve was never installed. pritty sad.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

...and calling the windmills stupid... 

Greg, 
of all the people here, at least you should be the one to know, that the windmill-hype is stupid. 
you should know, that there is no way (yet) to store the windmill energy. 
for me it seems stupid to make windmillfarms, that have to be backed up by "conventional" energy plants.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The windmills I see here are feeding power back into the grid. When they run, they lessen the load on the other plants, which then burn less fuel. 

There is no need to store the energy at this point because the grid is always "hungry"... you need to store energy when you have an excess. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gee wilikers! 
Consider the oil/coal (there is no 'clean-coal', that's an industry hype) not used when the wind blows as stored energy. 
The same can be said for solar, 'cept all y'all accept the batteries now and use 'em on yer RR's! 

Windpower traditionally provided water to remote farms. Many had roof top or elevated tanks, thus storing gravitational energy. 

It's sad we have to use oil as the standard of stored energy and thus compare every 'savings' to oil as a whole. While ignoring oil's contribution to pollution.... neither solor nor wind create atmospheric pollution. Land fill waste is another matter that can be reduced as we learn to use the new sources. I doubt if you will ever see a wind or solar spill like exists today with your beloved oil. 

I thought the inspiration for this thread was juvenille and sad to see humor in a major disaster.... I remember when I was living in Laguna Beach and a smaller (than super) tanker was off loading at a power plant a little ways up the coast. The tide carried it up and over it's anchor which pierced the bottom when the tide went out.... that one was sad, the Gulf's plight is truly enormous! 

John


----------

